# flight deck - 9sp



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I recently purchased a used cyclocross bike. 
It will be used for racing.

It came with a functioning flight deck on Dura Ace triple. I will not race with it.
I am actually planning on converting the bike to a 1x9.
Is there a way to remove it just in case I might want to use it or just cut the cables.

Is anyone using a flight deck?


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

untape the bars and you can take the connectors out of the shifter they are held in by tiny phillips screws. thats really all you need to do

flite deck is pretty good as far as computer goes, i dont use any computer on my bike though


----------

